

Cool site that lets you create your own custom blend of tea - poroopor
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/292195997/create-your-own-blend-of-custom-tea

======
DrScump
Given the lack of details about grading/sources/plantations of the underlying
teas, I doubt that knowledgeable tea drinkers would make use of this.

